# AWT: Bild einfügen



## Sebastian1 (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

habe folgenden Code, in dem ich ein Bild einfügen möchte. Obwohl das so laut diverser Internetseiten (Javabuch, etc) richtig zu sein scheint, bekomme ich kein bild ausgegeben.
Woran liegts?
Code falsch? Muss man bei dem jpg irgendwas beachten?
funktionierts bei euch?

Danke schonmal!


```
import java.awt.*;

public class BildTest extends Canvas{

	Image img = getToolkit().getImage("pacific.jpg");
	
	public void paint(Graphics g) {
		g.drawImage(img,100,100,this);
		g.drawString ("test", 175, 50);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Frame fr = new Frame ( "BildTest" );
		fr.setSize(500, 500);
		BildTest test = new BildTest();
		fr.add(test);
		fr.show();
	}
}
```


----------



## tragger (21. Mai 2005)

```
public class Fenster extends Frame implements MouseListener, MouseMotionListener{
    
    static Fenster meinFenster;
    
    Vogel meise = new Vogel();
    
--->    Image hgBild;
    
    public static void main (String[] prm){
     meinFenster = new Fenster();
	};
	
    public Fenster() {
     super("!!!!----- Super Ingo ------!!!!");
      addWindowListener(new ClosingAdapter(true));
      addMouseListener(this);
      addMouseMotionListener(this);
--->      MediaTracker mtrack=new MediaTracker(this);  //Verfolger erzeugen
--->      Toolkit zeugs=getToolkit();				//Werkzeuge laden
--->      hgBild=zeugs.getImage("BILD.jpg");			//Bild laden mit Werkzeug
--->      mtrack.addImage(hgBild,1);			//Bild beim Verfolger anmelden
      setSize(400, 300);
      setLocation(50, 50);
      setVisible(true);
      meise.flieg(150);
      setResizable(false);			//Fenstergröße kann nicht mehr verändert werden
      try{					//Versuche ...
	mtrack.waitForAll();					//Verfolger wartet auf alle Medien
      }catch (InterruptedException e){	//Wenn Fehler, dann ...
	//nix
      };
    };
    
      public void paint (Graphics gr) {
--->	gr.drawImage(hgBild,3,22,394,275,this);//Größen und Positionsangaben
      };
```

Mit diesem Code habe ich ein Hintergrundbild geladen und es funktionierte. Ich glaube, dass du das an der falschen Position eringesetzt hast, oder so. Habe mal die wichtigen Zeilen mit Pfeilen makiert

Hoffe, dass ich dir geholfen habe


----------



## sebastian1 (23. Mai 2005)

danke!
werds so mal ausprobieren!


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mai 2005)

Bis auf die Möglichkeit das erzeugte Fenster zu schließen, lief dein Progrämmchen bei mir.

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class BildTest extends Canvas{

   Image img = getToolkit().getImage("pacific.jpg");

   public void paint(Graphics g) {
      g.drawImage(img,100,100,this);
      g.drawString ("test", 175, 50);
   }

   public static void main(String[] args) {
      Frame fr = new Frame ( "BildTest" );
      fr.setSize(500, 500);
      
      fr.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
         public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
            System.exit(0);
         }
      });
      
      BildTest test = new BildTest();
      fr.add(test);
      fr.setVisible(true);
   }
}
```
Vielleicht lag das Bild nicht mit im Verzeichnis der .class-Datei.


----------

